# مبدأ عمل اشعة جاما وطريقة عمل الجاما كاميرا



## جاما كاميرا (21 فبراير 2008)

احب اقدم لكم المبدأ للتعرفوا أكتر على الجاما كاميرا الاني شايف اكتير في مهندسين ما بهتموا فيها مع ان مجالها جدا حلو 
وياتي ذللك من عدم الردود




http://www.zshare.net/download/789523311d791b/


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرأ يا جاما كاميرا . . 
حابة إسألك إذا بتعرف شي عن لمبة رونتجن و عمل الصمام الدوار فيها ؟ 
إذا بيكون بالرسم بيكون أحسن؟؟
نحنا عم ندرس هلق أشعة X فيك تفيدني بالموضوع . . ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## إيمان26 (23 فبراير 2008)

جاما كاميرا
الملف بأي لغة.
عربي أو انجليزي؟؟


----------



## اّلاء (25 فبراير 2008)

*الجاما كاميرا* 
:77: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم هذه المشاركة وهي شرح وافي عن الجاما كاميرا وستجدون المشاركة كاملة مع الصور في الملف المرفق
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم



ماهي الجاما كيمرا gamma camera .؟

الجاما كاميرا عبارة عن جهاز الكتروني يستخدم في التشخيص الطبي لتصوير توزيع المركبات الاشعاعية في الانسجة .(بعد حقن المريض بها ).

وبشكل عام : 
هو جهاز للتصوير يستخدم في مجال الطب غالبا في الطب النووي لتصوير اشعة جاما المنبثقة من المركبات الاشعاعية في الجسم .
وهو جهاز يتكون من كاشف او اكثر ( detector ) منصوبة بين المكان الذي يضعون فيه المريض وموصول بنظام تحكم لتشغيل الجهاز وتخزين الصور .


طريقة عملها :

جاما كيمرا لها كاشف كبير يسمى بـ (البلورة الوامضة ) ، هذا الكاشف يكشف الاشعة المنبثقة من المركبات المشعة في النسيج مثلا وتحولها الى اشارات ضوئية وهذه الاشارات الضوئية تتحول الى اشاارات كهربائية التي بدورها تتحول الى اشارات في الكمبيوتر ويتم تحويلها ببرامج معينة تحولها الى صور ، والصورة الناتجة يتم رؤيتها في النظام المرئي وتحويلها الى فيلم ليتم تخزينها او ارسالها .

الأجزءا التي تتكون منها الجاما كاميرا :



1 – الكوليميتر collimator

بختصار هو اشبه بفلتر .. يفلتر سيل من الاشعة بحيث انه يمرر فقط الاشعة التي تكون متوازية تقريبا مع بعض 
كما هو موضح في هذه الصورة 

ويتم التقاط الصورة في جهة واحدة من الاشعاعات المتوازية التي تم فلترتها اما اذا تم استخدام الجهاز بدون كولاماتر سيقم بتصوير الجزء المرغوب من كل الجهات حسب الاشعة القادمة من كل جهة وبالتالي لن تنتج صورة واضحة او دقيقة.

وهنا صورة له من الاعلى ومن الجانب.

2 - Scintillation Detector كاشف وامض :

عادة هذا الكاشف للكشاف عن فوتونات جاما ، والكاشف الذي عادة يتم استخدامه في كاميرات الجاما تتكون من [NaI(Tl)] ....
ويتم استخدام هذا المركب نظرا لجودته وقوة فعاليته في التقاط او الكشف عن اشعاعات جاما المنطلقة من المركب المشع ، ويتفاعل هذا الكاشف مع فوتونات اشعة جاما بالنظرية الكهروضوئية او نظرية كومبتون مع ايونات اليود في البلورة (التي يتكون منها الكاشف ) . 
وهذا التفاعل يسبب باطلاق الالكترونات والتي بدورها تتفاعل مع البلورة لانتاج الضوء في عملية تعرف باسم scintillation او الوميض او اطلاق الشرارات.
اضغط هنا لمشاهدة صورة توضيحية للنظرية الكهروضوئية
اضغط هنا لمشاهدة صورة توضيحية لنظرية كومبتون
اضغط هنا لمشاهدة صورة توضيحية للوامض

3 - Photomultiplier Tubes

من كاشف الوميض لا يصلنا سواء كمية قليله من الضوء ولذلك الـPhotomultiplier Tubes وهي أنابيب متصلة بالجهة الخلفية من البلورة وفي مقدمة الـPhotomultiplier يوجد مايسمى بالفوتوكاثود الذي اذا تم تحفيزه بفوتونات الضوء ، يطلق الكترونات.
الـPhotomultiplier عبارة عن آلة تكشف وتكبر الالكترونات التي ينتجها الفوتوكاثود ، لكل 7 – 10 فوتونات موجهة على الفوتوكاثود يتم توليد الكترون واحد فقط ، وهذا الالكترون الذي من الكاثود يتم تركيزه على الداينود الذي يختزن هذا الالكترون ويعيد اطلاق العديد من الالكترونات عادة من 6 إلى 10 وهذه الالكترونات الجديدة يتم تركيزها على الداينود وتعاد العملية مرة أخرى وأخرى في dynodes متعددة ، وفي قاعدة الـPhotomultiplier Tube يوجد آنود الذي بدوره يجذب هذه المجموعة الكبيرة من الالكترونات وتحويلها إلى نبض كهربائي .

وهذه صورة توضيحية له :


كل جاما كاميرا لها مجموعة من هذه الانابيب يتم ترتيبها بشكل هندسي معين ، والكاميرا النموذجية تحتوي من 
37 الى 91 انبوب كما هو موضح هنا .


4. Position Circuitry وضعية التسليكات الكهربائية :

منطقيا يعني الوضعية يجب ان تكون تابعه لانابيب الفوتومالتيبلاير المذكورة في الاعلى بحيث انها تستقبل النبضات الكهربائية من الانابيب 
الى الـSMC وهو اختصار لـ Summing Matrix Circuit او قالب تجميع النبضات وهذا يسمح بوضعية الدوائر ان تحدد كل ومضة حدثت على بلورة الكاشف.
للتوضيح : 


5. Data Analysis Computer

في النهاية يتم تحويل كل هذه الاشارات الى الكمبيوتر وبعدها يتم استخدام برامج معينة لاخراج الصورة بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد اما تكون رمادية او ملونة على حسب البرنامج المتوفر .. 
وبعدها يتم تبسيطها وتحليلها ليتم تخزينها عالاقراص. 

وهذه هي الخمسة الاجزاء المهمة في جهاز كاميرة جاما.. 

وهنا بعض الصور لاحدث كاميرات جاما :77: ​


----------



## salwa88 (22 يونيو 2009)

عروض الشركات لجهاز الجاما كاميرا


----------



## salwa88 (22 يونيو 2009)

*



ما هي عروض الشركات لجهاز الجاما كاميرا​*​


----------



## ليدي لين (25 يونيو 2009)

شرح كافي ووافي ومفيد جدا شكرا لك


----------



## ايمن الحلو اوى (26 يونيو 2009)

الملف غير موجود عند التحميل


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (26 يونيو 2009)

*جاما كاميرا*



جاما كاميرا قال:


> احب اقدم لكم المبدأ للتعرفوا أكتر على الجاما كاميرا الاني شايف اكتير في مهندسين ما بهتموا فيها مع ان مجالها جدا حلو
> وياتي ذللك من عدم الردود
> 
> 
> ...



مشكور والله يعطيك العافية بس لو تتكرم الينك لا يعمل وإذا ممكن تحاول رفعة مرة أخرى وشكرا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اسم على مسمى مشكورررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا و الف شكر نخدمكم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي المعلومات


----------



## 3mar84 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف الملف غير موجود على Zshare..

الصراحة تشوقت للموضوع واتمنى ان ترجع تتأكد من رفع الملف..

شكر جزيل..


----------



## سيلانوس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررر ولكن أين الملف المرفق


----------



## حورية_الحور (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي لكن ياريت لو ترفع الملف مرة ثانية


----------



## سيمااااا (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...ولكنني اجد صعوبة بالتحميل


----------



## man4love (9 مارس 2010)

قمت برفع الكتاب للاخوة في ملتقى المهندسين ... مع تحيات أخوكم من تجمع الشعاعيين .

ماهي الجاما كيمرا gamma camera


----------



## lion86 (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا من اخي العزيز اعادة تحميل الملف لعدم استطاعتي تحميله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## cold-pain (29 أبريل 2010)

مجال الجاما كاميرا ممتاز , لكن فيه مخاطر الاشعاعات التي تؤدي الى العقم والسرطانات(عافانا الله) , لكن مدخولها كثير , وفوق كل شئ الحذر ولا الندامه


----------



## عمر محمد مصطفى (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور والله كمان انا داير لى مشروع تخرج عن smart hiring aid لو ممكن تساعدتى


----------



## قصي جاسم الحديدي (4 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني وخواتي المهندسين


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you
the link is not working , please upload it again


----------



## zwraq (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad hijab (7 أغسطس 2012)

Shokran,JAK


----------

